
Please help get critical Emacs feature in VSCode - cpr
https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/68433
======
cpr
If VSCode is ever to achieve nirvana for Emacs users, thus feature (native
support for c-U arguments) will need to be implemented.

Just needs 20 votes.

